# Hello everyone!



## SMPInvestimenti (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I am 24, have completed my ASA (up to 105), and are about to purchase a 37 Foot Endeavour A Plan Sailboat! I have been on boats for many years and look forward to exploring the open seas!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey smp - welcome to SN dude!


----------

